# Sad mac sur mac portable



## Langellier (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, je viens de récupérer un vieux mac portable de 1989-1990 :







Caractéristiques ici :
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=portable.html

Il se met bien sous tension, mais il affiche immédiatement un sad mac (mac triste) avec le code suivant :

00000014
0000CD36

Est-ce grave Docteur ? Je sais qu'il s'agit d'un pb matériel, mais n'en sais pas plus.
J'ai essayé de démarrer sur une disquette appropriée, même chose.
J'ai entrepris son démontage et remplacé le DD pour un autre du même modèle, même chose.

J'ai cherché la signification du code ici :
http://www.graphixmad.plus.com/mac_troubleshooter/sad_mac_errors.html
mais j'avoue que je n'y pas tout compris. Alors si qqn connaît la signification de ce code précisément ou  à défaut peut m'indiquer comment il fonctionne...

Merci


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2005)

L'erreur est liée au POwerManagement... au hasard (enfin pas tout à fait), je dirais que la pile de sauvegarde est morte. Tu devrais essayer de la localiser et la changer.


----------



## Langellier (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
effectivement la pile a été enlevée. Ce n'est pas une pile cylindrique habituelle (3,6v) mais une autre de forme carrée, je suppose. Je ne sais pas si on les trouve encore facilement.
Merci.


----------



## Guido (11 Avril 2005)

Mactracker parle d'une batterie 9V transistor. Je t'avoue que je ne vois pas à quoi celà fait référence. certains remplacent les batterie 4,5v (carré) par une serie de pile AA 1,5V. Là, je ne sais pas si remplacer la pièce d'origine par autre chose est possible car je ne sais pas à quoi fait référence le terme transistor. 
Il y a généralement des indications sur les bateries.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2005)

Une pile 9v transistor... ne serait-ce pas une pile 9 V toute con?

http://www.6v6.co.uk/candypress/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=138


----------



## Langellier (12 Avril 2005)

D'après la photo du lien pré-cité, la pile correspond tout-à-fait à ce qui est prévu (contacteurs).
Sur la documentation associée à cet ordi je ne vois aucun renseignement sur la pile.
Je vais essayer :
1) d'avoir la certitude que c'est bien 9 volts,
2) d'en trouver ds le commerce.

Merci pour ts ces renseignements.


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Avril 2005)

Si cette page peut aider...


----------

